# Trauma Releasing Exercises (TRE)



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

Dr David Berceli has created some easy Trauma releasing exercises which he has now taught in war zones in 9 different countries helping relieve people from PTSD (post traumatic stress disorder). Not just soldiers, often he worked with whole villages who were traumatized. He developed a set of exercises that mainly access the psoas muscle (deep deep belly) which is a main muscle connected with the flight/flight stress response, so relaxing it can result in soothing and release of that deep trauma. Really interesting work and hard to think of a better resume than war zone work.

This is a short intro by Berceli:






Here is a video from a guy who recovered from fibromyalgia through Berceli's TRE-system; usually fibromyalgia emerges in conjunction with dee/longterm emotional distress. Notice also that he was in the military:

My link

War trauma:
Veteran Iraq

My link

There are a lot more videos, Sudan, China, testimonials...

There is more info online but the primary source of his exercises are from his DVD


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2011)

Pablo said:


> Dr David Berceli has created some easy Trauma releasing exercises which he has now taught in war zones in 9 different countries helping relieve people from PTSD (post traumatic stress disorder). Not just soldiers, often he worked with whole villages who were traumatized. He developed a set of exercises that mainly access the psoas muscle (deep deep belly) which is a main muscle connected with the flight/flight stress response, so relaxing it can result in soothing and release of that deep trauma. Really interesting work and hard to think of a better resume than war zone work.
> 
> This is a short intro by Berceli:
> 
> ...


Just got TRE in the post, as that's where I am thesedays. Look forward to reading it. Interesting to note he references Peter Levine (Waking the Tiger), so Ide imagine there's a cross-over with Somatic Experiencing.


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

Phantasm said:


> Just got TRE in the post, as that's where I am thesedays. Look forward to reading it. Interesting to note he references Peter Levine (Waking the Tiger), so Ide imagine there's a cross-over with Somatic Experiencing.


I would recommend getting the dvd if you can so you can see the exercises and learn how to do them quickly, although they arent hard to learn. I think the theory is exactly the same as Peter Levine and Waking the Tiger and Peter Levine explains it much better, but practically I tried to get his techniques to work and nothing happened, I bought his cd set and saw a practitioner but nothing happened, while the TRE you can have dramatic effects on your first go in just a few minutes. So if you want theory I would go to Peter Levine but practically TRE works much better imo


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2011)

Pablo said:


> I would recommend getting the dvd if you can so you can see the exercises and learn how to do them quickly, although they arent hard to learn. I think the theory is exactly the same as Peter Levine and Waking the Tiger and Peter Levine explains it much better, but practically I tried to get his techniques to work and nothing happened, I bought his cd set and saw a practitioner but nothing happened, while the TRE you can have dramatic effects on your first go in just a few minutes. So if you want theory I would go to Peter Levine but practically TRE works much better imo


Sometimes a theory, or an explaination, is as powerful as any therapy, given the complex, verbose and contradictory theorising out there. You get scraps, that you instinctively know are true, but never a full picture. Levines was the first that actually rang true with me. 
It's maddening to be mad, when you conciously know It is not right.
In TRE, Berceli talks about how we can become locked in fight/flight, and our psychology changes because of it. Well, it would, wouldnt it.
I've not read it all yet, as I've been busy staring into the middle distance in the moon-light, but what I read is more scientific and precise than waking the tiger (Levine doesnt provide much in the way of actual technique, as you say), and Im looking forward to trying the exercises.
I especially liked the section on bi-phasic or bi-modal experiance, "when both adrenaline and opioids are working simultaneously or in rapid succession"
The hyperarousal and dissociative responces, and how you can swing back and forth. (I know this all too well!)

I remembered this post after reading Waking the Tiger and people reminded me about it when I talked about the subject, so thanks for the heads up Pablo









I think it was Jesus who said, "Never stop searching until you find"
I've found this to be true. Explore every avenue, and revisit the ones you overlooked!


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2011)

Yes, the exercises are drawn from sources such as bioenergenics, Tai chi, Yoga, and other martial arts and eastern practices. I am familiar with this kind of thing, the movement of trapped energy, from books like The Art of Chi Kung by Wong Kiew Kit. But I drifted away from them a few years ago as I never really seemed to get anywhere.
That's what I meant about a theory/explaination sometimes being as important as any therapy, because I now know what I was doing wrong. Books will often tell you of positive ways you ought to feel, and this can start you trying to impose states which are at odds with how you feel, and create conflict, hindering progress.
I was mind-centred and always trying to "get it right" and "Achieve" something, instead of just letting the body lead. I have had strong effects already, especially on the last exercise, and have taken to standing in the Chi Kung three circle stance afterwards, where I shook so vigourously for twenty minuites that pen pots on my desk started rattling from the vibrations from the floor.
Wish Id had this book ten years ago (Although it was only published in 2005).
I feel like somatic meditations and TRE are having a powerful effect, and Im re-reading my Chi Kung books as I type, but with a new understanding.


----------

